
Cure for gliobastoma (brain cancer) found - smartis2812
https://twitter.com/JonWTOL/status/1162088193786875904
======
Causality1
"Whenever reading a headline that a new treatment has been found that kills
cancer cells in a petri dish, keep in mind that so does a handgun."

~~~
gus_massa
It has been posted recently, but I can't find the discussion. IIRC the main
points were:

* They tested this in mice, that is better than a petri dish, but still needs a lot of testing before it is consider safe for humans and useful for humans.

* It's a new chemotherapy drug, if successful it would raise the number remissions of but nothing guaranties a 100% sure cure as the title implies.

